# My new regime is working, memantine rocks !!!



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share that I've been on memantine for almost 3 weeks now and am only at 10mg (but titrating up) and have noticed a huge improvement in my mood.. Plus tolerance to stimulants has reduced significantly. I take half the Dexedrine that I used to..

I was at a party the other night and dancing away on the dance floor, without any alcohol (since I quit drinking awhile back).. 

The memantine reduces tolerance, gives me more energy, and improves my mood significantly. 

Of course I am on a combo here and have no idea what the long term effects of all these drugs will do, but in the meantime, I feel fantastic !! 
Social anxiety is pretty much gone, general anxiety also gone !!

Just wanted to share, I strongly recommend memantine...
It needs to be titrated slowly however, and stimulants should not be taken before starting or for the first 1-2 weeks on mem.. 

Will keep you all posted on my progress, it's still early but very promising..


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

The powerful memantine made hanzsolo a dancing butterfly ! We wants a video proof !

Good job mate


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

you didnt happen to try the other meds that are known to reduce stim tolerance 1st did you? such as DXM or even magnesium. im trying to find out if memantine works better than those things.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnG said:


> The powerful memantine made hanzsolo a dancing butterfly ! We wants a video proof !
> 
> Good job mate


Haha perfect description, videos on the way 
Thanks


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> you didnt happen to try the other meds that are known to reduce stim tolerance 1st did you? such as DXM or even magnesium. im trying to find out if memantine works better than those things.


I was taking 400mg per day of magnesium glycinate and am not sure how much it helped. It cannot be compared to mem IMO.

As for DXM I haven't tried it but some say it's very similar to mem. Maybe some other users like crayzy can chime in...


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

If you want extra clarity with amph, and a memory boost, especially if benzos are used daily (as I do) add ALCAR (500mg to 3000 mg , find your right dose) and phosphatydilserine (300 mg) i find them very useful to supplements for memory and cognitive process


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

michael10364 said:


> you didnt happen to try the other meds that are known to reduce stim tolerance 1st did you? such as DXM or even magnesium. im trying to find out if memantine works better than those things.


For some people dxm seems to work better others memantine, for me memantine works better but i think combining a low dose of dxm with memantine and eventually acamprosate would be the most effective, as they all have a bit of a differend mechanism and can augment eachother.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

hanzsolo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share that I've been on memantine for almost 3 weeks now and am only at 10mg (but titrating up) and have noticed a huge improvement in my mood.. Plus tolerance to stimulants has reduced significantly. I take half the Dexedrine that I used to..
> 
> ...


Thx to memantine, amphetamine can be used therapeutically for a ton of differend conditions, and so reduce treatment resistance.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Thx to memantine, amphetamine can be used therapeutically for a ton of differend conditions, and so reduce treatment resistance.


Exactly crayzy, tks for all your hard work researching and posting everything 

The only thing I may do is test removing the Wellbutrin from my regime, since it's probably too much dopamine and norepinephrine stimulation between the mem, Wellbutrin and stimulants..

Plus there are potential long term issues combining mem and Wellbutrin at the hippocampus level responsible for learning and memory..

I think mem + stimulant will be enough.. We shall see...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

The addition of a low dose of lexapro (2,5mg) may be interesting to amp as several people have used this combination succesfully, this low dose is enough to make a difference as ssri's are generally being underdosed, anyway just a suggestion if you need further augmentation.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting... 

I was thinking of trying that at some point, and have heard great things about mem + low dose SSRI. 

The last time I tried 10mg lexapro alone it was fine. But when I combined it with stimulants and wellbutrin, it left me feeling somewhat euphoric and then dazed/off, hard to explain but not a good feeling. Possibly serotonin overload ?? Adaptation period?? I only went 10 days before I stopped lol...

On a separate note, provided the SSRIs agree with me and my regime this time around, do you think they may be able to replace the clonazepam by any chance? Or any idea what could replace a benzo? I would love to taper off the benzos at some point if possible. Am just not sure SSRI would do the trick. 

Then again, I am only on 10mg mem right now, but am titrating to 15mg next monday so will see how/if that changes the effect of the stimulants (and my regime overall).. Maybe I won't need any benzos (or downer) anymore, prob wishful thinking :teeth

The never ending quest for a 10/10 regime continues, with the least side effects, the least addiction potential, the least tolerance issues, the best effect, will I ever be satisfied ?? ADHD at it's finest here hahaha... Great progress nonetheless, am happy overall...

Let me know your thoughts, thanks a lot


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

I absolutely ****ing hate how doctors in australia control your meds. So many more people could be cured if we didn't have this bull**** drug war

Good work on finding a good med combo  hope it works out well for you.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Porterdog said:


> I absolutely ****ing hate how doctors in australia control your meds. So many more people could be cured if we didn't have this bull**** drug war
> 
> Good work on finding a good med combo  hope it works out well for you.


Thanks


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnG said:


> If you want extra clarity with amph, and a memory boost, especially if benzos are used daily (as I do) add ALCAR (500mg to 3000 mg , find your right dose) and phosphatydilserine (300 mg) i find them very useful to supplements for memory and cognitive process


Thanks john,

Will look into that, not sure how that would mix with the memantine though ... Any thoughts ??


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks very interesting. I have a doc appt in a little over a week. I might bring it up.. he's cool and doesn't mind giving me dexedrine too but he will think this ideas Far fetched (he's 93). Oh well I guess it's worth a shot. I use magnesium and Theanine now as "so called" nmda receptor antagonists.. do any of you find them useful?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

hanzsolo said:


> Thanks john,
> 
> Will look into that, not sure how that would mix with the memantine though ... Any thoughts ??


memantine being an antagonist on the alfa7-nicotinic, improving your Ach system doesn't look a bad idea, btw alcar is considered a supplement, I don't think it has interactions with any meds. And works very good with amph and to counteract benzos memory problems. has a lot of success story for adhd, until your focus and your anxiety are fixed, the next step is to improve cognitive functions (memory, etc) at best, that should be the 10/10 imho , or at least the 9/10 :b


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

So what does memantine do that benefits one? How did you get this prescribed?


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Canadian4Life said:


> Looks very interesting. I have a doc appt in a little over a week. I might bring it up.. he's cool and doesn't mind giving me dexedrine too but he will think this ideas Far fetched (he's 93). Oh well I guess it's worth a shot. I use magnesium and Theanine now as "so called" nmda receptor antagonists.. do any of you find them useful?


I didn't personally find magnesium did much for me, or l-theanine. I mean, not compared to memantine anyways..

I have a lot of documentation to support memantine usage for ADHD and many other things. If you'd like to present them to your doctor, PM me your email address and I will gladly send them to you. I presented them to my pdoc (along with being very persistent + he trusts me and is very open minded) and got it prescribed...


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnG said:


> memantine being an antagonist on the alfa7-nicotinic, improving your Ach system doesn't look a bad idea, btw alcar is considered a supplement, I don't think it has interactions with any meds. And works very good with amph and to counteract benzos memory problems. has a lot of success story for adhd, until your focus and your anxiety are fixed, the next step is to improve cognitive functions (memory, etc) at best, that should be the 10/10 imho , or at least the 9/10 :b


Thanks a lot john much appreciated 
Will definitely look into it


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> So what does memantine do that benefits one? How did you get this prescribed?


Memantine reduces tolerance to stimulants, along with many other benefits. Too much to get into here, do a search for memantine on this forum or the ADD forum and you will find tons of useful information...

As for getting it prescribed, see above


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Am now 30 days on memantine, just upped my dose to 15mg 5 days ago and what a difference. Tolerance has been reduced even more significantly. I get the pro-social, uplifting positive feeling every time I take my Dexedrine now, which I haven't felt in months prior to memantine, quite amazing...

For anyone that has tolerance issues or finds that stimulants are not working well anymore, I strongly recommend memantine. It's also partly neuroprotective, has increased my mood, and lowered my anxiety...

Have a great weekend
:clap


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Thx for the update mate, keep them coming, hopefully this combo will work as well for you as it does for me, memantine ftw haha.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope so !!

And thanks to you my friend for all your research, postings and proof that this really works !!! 

Hope alls well with you  

Memantine FTW !!!!


----------



## EmSmith (Jan 27, 2013)

hanzsolo said:


> Just wanted to share, I strongly recommend memantine...
> It needs to be titrated slowly however, and stimulants should not be taken before starting or for the first 1-2 weeks on mem..


Why shouldn't stimulants be taken before starting or the first 1-2 weeks? Maybe this is why it's not working for me...


----------

